# Save-A-Limb Ride



## SaveALimbRide (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello!

I want to invite you, your family and friends to join celebrity Tour de France veterans Floyd Landis and Bob Roll for the 3rd Annual Save-A-Limb Ride on Sunday, September 28th at Oregon Ridge Park in Cockeysville, MD. 

The Save-A-Limb Ride will feature three different ride through Maryland's Countryside: a Metric Century ride, 30 miler, and 6 mile family fun ride. Proceeds from the event will go to the Save-A-Limb Fund, a nonprofit established with the goal of advancing patient care and support in the fight to save limbs from amputation and to preserve joints. 

Following the Save-A-Limb Ride there will be a huge picnic and carnival, featuring Bob Roll as MC, carnival games, face painting, costume characters, arts and crafts, vendors and lots of FOOD and FUN!!

We're also looking for volunteers to assist with water stops, carnival games and registration for the event. Make a difference today! Register for the Save-A-Limb Bike Ride and Carnival and raise money for the Save-A-Limb Fund where every pedal and dollar will change the life of someone struggling with a limb and joint deformity.

For event times and to register, please visit us online at www.savealimbride.org. 

Please feel free to share this information with anyone you think may be interested. Please feel free to email me with any questions you have regarding the event and registration. We hope to see you and your team out on the course! Thank you in advance for your time and attention. 

-The Save-A-Limb Ride Team


----------

